# cost of giving birth without medicare nor insurance cover..



## dream871230

Hi, my name is Cindy and I am currently 16 weeks pregnant and living in US.
Me and my husband will be moving to Sydney this October with 457 visa and my due date is in Dec.

We currently are signed for American insurance and fully covered but, as we move to Australia, we wont be able to have medicare and we found out that Australia's private insurance company has 12 month waiting period to get covered for giving birth, and we have to pay full price to give birth...

I heard it costs up to $10000 and more, even at the public hospital if we do not have insurance covered..

So, we are trying to looking for another options and found out about birth centre or home birth. I read your articles and it says normally birth centres and public hospitals are free if you have medicare covered. 

Do you perhaps know how much would it cost to give a birth at birth centre or public hospital without medicare nor insurance covered?? or maybe call a midwife and give a birth at home?? there are such a limited informations on online and we are very desperate..Please help us with the informations. Thank you in advance!


----------



## Mish

You would probably get more help from some baby forums. Here are a couple that I googled for you:
https://www.babycenter.com.au/community
https://www.bubhub.com.au/index.php
Essential Baby

My understanding is that the cost is different for each hospital and also if there are any complications.Last I heard the cost in a public hospital with no complications was $6,000 or so.

You would be best to ring some hospitals to get some costs.


----------



## dream871230

*Thank you*

Thank you Mish for your informations! I looked up and contacted few midwives and the price range was $6000-10000. and I think I have to pay full price...so I am thinking of giving birth in US and then go. Thank you so much though!!!!


----------



## Skybluebrewer

Check out travel insurance. You might be able to get coverage for pregnancy/birth without a waiting period. 

Also, FYI for anyone else reading... the 12 month wait period for private in Oz is considered the due date for most companies, meaning you can get pregnant 3 or 4 months after signing up and as long as the due date is after the 12 month eligibility date, you should be covered. Our insurance company said we're covered even for premature birth before the 12 month period because the original due date was after it.


----------



## ricaj

Wow, that's too much to pay. Now I have to advise my cousin to not migrate and give birth here.


----------



## verynewuser

dream871230 said:


> Hi, my name is Cindy and I am currently 16 weeks pregnant and living in US.
> Me and my husband will be moving to Sydney this October with 457 visa and my due date is in Dec.


Sorry, a bit off topic but I am curious how your husband got 457 visa.


----------



## RjP

Hello Cindy,

Just wondering if you gave birth to USA or here in AUS? Your husband is on a 457 visa, werent you eligible for Medicare? 
I came to Australia as a tourist and applied for a partner visa before my TV expired. I was 16wks pregnant then. As soon as I got my bridging visa, I applied for Medicare. I gave birth in Australia and didn’t pay anything but parking fee. 
Hope all went well with you. 

Best,

Rj


----------



## MQM

Hi! We’re in the same situation. I’m turning 16 weeks pregnant and we’ll be migrating to Sydney on august 24. At the current moment we’re in TSS 482 visa. I have insurance in Philippines but it doesn’t covered my pregnancy. So I am also researching how much it cost for a foreigner to give birth just like what you’ve done. And I don’t have relevant information. Could you share with me how everything goes in your situation? How much does it cost your pregnancy? Where did you gave birth? Private? Public? Birth Centre? How was it? Appreciate your help sissy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## natay

I was in the same boat but i live in Melbourne i shopped around and and found the more hispitals out of city centre were more affordable so i gave birth in ballarat which cost me 1000 a night so in total paid 3000 which i had no epidural but that was an extra 700 if i did all the best


----------



## nyctombe

dream871230 said:


> Thank you Mish for your informations! I looked up and contacted few midwives and the price range was $6000-10000. and I think I have to pay full price...so I am thinking of giving birth in US and then go. Thank you so much though!!!!


Keep in mind that $6-$10,000 AUD is $4300 USD when taking exchange into consideration. Even with insurance, expenses of hospital birth in the US are around $5k USD and up. Lastly, don't forget that the US has one of the highest maternal mortality rates out of first world countries, if not the worst.


----------



## MQM

Hi Natay. Does $3,000 includes the dr.fee and other hospital fees? Do you have medicare or insurance?


----------



## natay

No it didnt include maternal visits that was just for hospital stay... my dr knew my dilema so i had gp care until i was near giving birth then attended ones at hospital hope that helps


----------



## cath18us

Hi Natay! just want to ask you regarding which hospital in Ballarat, I'm 12 wks pregnant and looking for a cheap birth unit , I'm on 457 visa I have 2 kids age 9 and 3. Hope to hear from you. Thank you so much


----------

